# Old Painting with Bulldog



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone know anything about this painting? I came across it by chance on the cheezburger site with some silly captions on it. Pretty familiar looking dog don't you think? These dogs really were pretty popular in all parts of society (not just working class).


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OH that's a really cool piece. I have no info on it but it sure is beautiful


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost: 

yep.. seen oils of that time era with bulldogs in em' before. BUT I haven't seen that one, COOL PIC.. Thanks for posting!! Bulldogs being APBTs at one time the dog was only held by the elite people of society, its also the reason that we have the pompus dog snob attitude we do, one way or another..


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Off topic but brought to mind. Anyone here heard of Fiest dogs? They were very popular with my ancestors.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Anyone know anything about this painting? I came across it by chance on the cheezburger site with some silly captions on it. Pretty familiar looking dog don't you think? These dogs really were pretty popular in all parts of society (not just working class).


Thought of you today buddy!! When I was in a courthouse a few towns north of where I live, there was an elaborate "quilt" like portrait of a farmhouse scene where the farmer and what looked like his family were out by a stable watching a "pit bullish" dog hassle a mammoth bull. Anyway, thought it was ironic


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Thought of you today buddy!! When I was in a courthouse a few towns north of where I live, there was an elaborate "quilt" like portrait of a farmhouse scene where the farmer and what looked like his family were out by a stable watching a "pit bullish" dog hassle a mammoth bull. Anyway, thought it was ironic


Cool! Try to get a pic of it if you're ever there again. Like Firehazard I've seen a few of these types of paintings and sketches but I'd never seen this one before.


----------

